# What's your litter of choice?



## BlueRiley (Aug 21, 2012)

What do you like to use in your bunny's litterbox? I'm using carefresh, which I've been told many times is a good choice because it's recycled and won't harm my bun, but the downside is I can't really "scoop" the soiled bit and it's expensive to keep replacing. 
What do you use and how do you keep costs down?
Thanks for the advice and input!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 21, 2012)

I use Aspen shavings.. its pretty cheap!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 21, 2012)

I use Kaytee Soft Granule Blend. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JLPIWU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. I LOVE it. My rabbits LOVE it. To clean it I use a cat litter scoop to scoop the poop/pee out. Every week or 2 I replace all the bedding in the litter box. A 27.5 liter bag will last a VERY long time. Sometimes Amazon has it cheeper than Petco but the reverse can also be said. I have NO complaints about using it. It REALLY helps with the smell. I want to try the mint scent and the lavender scent as well.


----------



## caustin4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wood burner pellets are a cheap litter solution. About $5 for 40 pounds. They last a super long time and really cut down on smell. Before that I used the shred old newspaper & paper in my shredder and use that. It had to be changed more frequently, but is environmentally friendly and free!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 21, 2012)

I use wood pellets and love them. I can scoop out the wet stuff and use a grate to keep most of the poop out of the litter. It is cheap (about $5 for 40 pounds) and a bag will last me a couple months with 7 rabbits. One downside is that it is a more seasonal item, so can be harder to find in the summer, so it's good to stock up when it is available.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 21, 2012)

I use this wood type of litter.. but I don't know what it is called. I got it cleared by the vet that it is okay to use. It's for cats originally. It's like saw dust but it's not dusty or anything. I usually put a layer of that on the bottom and some shredded paper on top. It's easier to clean up that way.

I used care fresh but I can't afford it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 21, 2012)

I use horse stall bedding wood pellets, which is the same thing as the wood stove pellets but easier to find all year. I pay $6 for 40 pounds. It is basically very fine multch so I dump dirty litter boxes right into my garden and flower beds- multch with fertilizer added! No waste and the plants love it. I water with my dirty fish tank water too. Now if I can just find a use for cat poop....


----------



## kjm84 (Aug 21, 2012)

I use Yesterday's News Cat Litter. It's recycled newspapers put into pellet form. I pay $14.99 for 30 lbs, I only have one bunny and it lasts 2-3 months. It's scoop-able too.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 21, 2012)

I use the litter called yesterday's news, i think there's 3 different kinds, i use the one for small animals.
looks somewhat like pellets! but works great. 

If you have a store called grocery outlet, they carry a big huge bag for 6.99, im sure you can find it in many pet stores and online.


----------



## jap08m (Aug 21, 2012)

I use Carefresh colors and natural, whichever one is on sale. Just a heads up petco is having a sale on it (which is the only time I buy it) buy one get one free. Plus free shipping if the orders over 50$


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 21, 2012)

Wal-Mart has kiln dried pine--Pets Pick. Been using it for years.


----------



## Rescuemom (Aug 21, 2012)

Yesterday's News on top of some actual newspaper or paper towel. It keeps the smell down, and it's easy to clean up after. It's recycled newspaper and it's safe and non-dusty. My grandmother even swapped to it for her cat and he's far less stinky now too!


----------



## ElliotsMom (Aug 21, 2012)

I use pine pellets that are for horse stalls. It's really cheap and lasts a long time. It also keeps the smell down very well. I don't have to change the litterbox so often. I got two 40 pound bags for $5 each, and it's going to last me forever since I only have one rabbit.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 21, 2012)

Ditto Christine and Kate! Wood stove pellets are what we use and I love them. As they both said, $5 for 40lbs. There isn't anything much cheaper than that. They really cut down on the smell and is easy to scoop the pee out.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 21, 2012)

I used to only use the wood pellits but now hate them. To me they do not help with the smell as much as I would like. I feel like I have to dump the litter box every day for them not to stink. It is also harder to clean up. That is just my oppinion on them. I know that everyone else likes this.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 22, 2012)

I use aspen shavings. I get a huge bag and it lasts me about a month with two bunnies. It costs me $30 a month. I do dump their litter boxes everyday, scrub with vinegar and water and then replace with fresh shavings. If I don't clean them completly out everyday, they smell!

I wanted to start using the carefresh or a similar brand but I'm scared my bunnies will eat it. There is a note on the carefresh bag that says to not let bunnies eat it or if they do, to consult a vet. Does anyone else share this fear?

As well, I was told that pine and aspen shavings are not good for bunnies because of the oils. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 22, 2012)

ldoerr wrote:


> I used to only use the wood pellits but now hate them. To me they do not help with the smell as much as I would like. I feel like I have to dump the litter box every day for them not to stink. It is also harder to clean up. That is just my oppinion on them. I know that everyone else likes this.



Yeah I'm a bit obsessive about cleanliness. I clean Agnes' litterbox twice a day. I have no idea what it would smell like if I didn't clean it everyday so I can't attest to that.


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 22, 2012)

Woodstove pellets. $5 for 40lbs. I have found that keeping the pellets spread thin in a larger box does help with the smell since they can dry out. If they stay clumped and wet it can be an issue. As long as it is changed every 2-3 days it seems fine.


----------



## fastlanestridin (Aug 24, 2012)

I use corn cob litter, its awsome my bunny won't eat it(my guinea pig won't either lol) and it clumps the pee! :-D its great stuff


----------



## mimosa (Aug 26, 2012)

Aspen shavings worked terribly for me. It didn't cover up the smell of the urine at all and I had to change it daily. 

I'm using a litter from Petsmart that is made out of recycled paper. 

My favorite is All Pet Pine, but it's not available in my new city. I'd have to order it.


----------



## BabyRue (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm another wood pellets person. I get a bag at home depot for $4.50, a 40lb bag. We get them for our horses stalls at home depot as well so that may be why they are easy to find because they know we are picking up 40 bags every other week lol. Anyway I bought the bag of pellets 2 months ago and its only 1/4 gone and I clean Rue's litter box twice a day and its easy to just take the wet clump out and the poop with a vacuum. And I do it without taking all the pellets out. Its easy enough for me. Every other day I completely dump his little box and wash it out.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 26, 2012)

I use timothy hay in my litter boxes. The bunnies eat a lot when they're in there, it's compostable, and I'm not sure it works out to be all that much more expensive since I buy my timothy hay in bulk. I also put separate supplies of timothy hay out for food and they seem to know the difference. They don't poop or pee in the food hay bin. Smart bunnies


----------



## mochajoe (Sep 29, 2012)

I used to use the Feline Pine from the Pet Store...however I then got a horse again and discovered the price difference! The Equine Pine bedding is like $6 a bag vs $25 a bag! I LOVE it and I use it in all 3 liter boxes...line my rat cage with it and even throw some in the goat stall! Afterall, it is designed for a 1000 pound animals! I will never use anything else! It is the best!!!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 29, 2012)

*planetjenessa wrote: *


> I use the litter called yesterday's news, i think there's 3 different kinds, i use the one for small animals.
> looks somewhat like pellets! but works great.
> 
> If you have a store called grocery outlet, they carry a big huge bag for 6.99, im sure you can find it in many pet stores and online.


I used to use Yesterday's News also. For those who do, be sure you are getting the kind that says "unscented." The scented isn't good for bunnies.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 29, 2012)

*Mariah wrote: *


> I use aspen shavings. I get a huge bag and it lasts me about a month with two bunnies. It costs me $30 a month. I do dump their litter boxes everyday, scrub with vinegar and water and then replace with fresh shavings. If I don't clean them completly out everyday, they smell!
> 
> I wanted to start using the carefresh or a similar brand but I'm scared my bunnies will eat it. There is a note on the carefresh bag that says to not let bunnies eat it or if they do, to consult a vet. Does anyone else share this fear?
> 
> As well, I was told that pine and aspen shavings are not good for bunnies because of the oils. Anyone else heard this?


You may like the wood pellets. The 40 lb bag will last you at least a month, but only costs $5-$7. It took me awhile to figure out that you don't need to layer it thick since it expands when wet. 
They are pine-based, but the process used to make them into pellets removes the bad. It's only pine and cedar _shavings_ that are bad.
When I had 2 bunnies, I only needed to change the box twice a week. It didn't smell either. I do put hay on top too.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, yeah, I use the wood pellets too. They are wood fuel pellets that I get in 40lb bag from the feed store.
Here the bags cost $7 and few stores carry them. (Not much use for wood stove pellets in hot Phoenix!)

I have used Carefresh and unscented Yesterday's News in the past but am very happy with the performance and price of the pellets.


----------



## JessicaK (Sep 29, 2012)

I use Yesterday's News, but am looking for someplace to buy wood pellets


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 29, 2012)

i used carefres and she didnt care for it. i used some special bunny litter... also didnt work out. ive used some kind of soft wood shavings and nope. i used old clothes that were already holy and that worked for a bit. then no. and i used shredded paper from out paper shredder unlimited supply very cheap what ever you get in the mail. works great for her.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 29, 2012)

Right now I'm using critter care, but before I was using kiln dried pine bedding. The pine stunk to high heaven if I didn't change it completely and clean the box every other day, and the critter care is working kind of but Cosmo keeps digging it all out of the center.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 29, 2012)

I tried the carefresh for when my rabbits got spayed. Shiny Things ate it. I could not tell visually if my rabbits had peed and could barely tell if they had pooped. I stoped using it 1 day after starting it. I still have most of a 60l bag left (only used 1-2 liters). 

I used to use the pine pellets in the pans of my cages (wire floors). When I got my current rabbits I tried it for a little while but just did not like it much. I switched to Kaytee Soft Granule Blend and my rabbit LOVE it. When I am at my parents house I use the pine pellets. My rabbits REFUSE to use the box when there. I think that they do not like the feel of it. I finally got a bag of the kaytee to keep at my parents house and the rabbits IMEDEATLY started using the litter box great again.


----------



## BunMommaD (Sep 29, 2012)

We use care fresh and love it! And so does cookie  it def is a type of litter that needs changed often or it'll smell. We change his box everyday.


----------



## graceofangels (Oct 7, 2012)

I use mostly shredded paper with some Kaytee Granulated Lavendar. Millie likes the dried flowers that come in the bag. I don't use alot of it actually.


----------



## hokankai (Oct 10, 2012)

Wood stove pellets! $5 for 40lbs and each bag lasts me a month


----------



## Troller (Oct 10, 2012)

I use wood stove pellets. I go through litter pretty fast, I think I may be doing something wrong, but at least its a cheap mistake. Though I do feel bad for the garbage men.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Oct 10, 2012)

paper shreddings from my paper shredder the shredder cost 20$ and the paper i get in the mail.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

We use the same bedding Faith had in her cage in her now litter box. It seems to have worked, because she is exclusively using it. I believe it's critter care bedding(I know I have Critter Care something, it could either be the hay or the bedding )

Charmmy, that's a great idea, my dad has a paper shredder not in use... I never thought of that!


----------

